# my two great friends : (



## ProudMorganOwner (Jun 30, 2010)

NBN Night Mist
just 13 years old when she died from a devastating virus( i believe it was transferred from one of my neighbors horses)
mahogany bay w/ snip & 3 socks
barn name: Mist
14.4hh
had a two year old son ( NBN Hawk in Flight) who was away at training when she first got the virus


Darbie "Jake"
spaniel mix
multi colored
Darbie was a once in a life time dog
got pancritis ( spelling is wrong) and just two days after taking him to the vet i had to put him down
Dec 26, 1999- March 28, 2010
I miss him & Mist dearly


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

RIP Mist and Jake... 

14.4hh?


----------



## ProudMorganOwner (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah she was 14.4hh according to the vet but i personally think she was 14hh. I don't remember the name of the virus, but, she began to have breathing problems, major weight loss even though she was eating great then the thing that took her down(literally) was that she became paralyzed.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your horse and dog. 

(Just so you know, 14.4 hh is actually equal to 15 hh as a hand measures 4 inches.)


----------

